# Trivia 10/12



## luckytrim (Oct 12, 2019)

trivia 10/12
DID YOU KNOW...
The Olympic flag's colors are always red, black, blue, green,  and yellow
rings on a field of white. This is because at least one of  those colors
appears on the flag of every nation on the  planet.


1. If I'm about to celebrate a night on the town in the UK,  what am I doing 
if I'm 'Preloading' ?
2. Who Said That ??
"Some of my favorite leading men have been dogs and  horses."
3. A Carrot Cake is usually topped with what type of frosting  ?
4. Someone suffering from Circadian rhythm disorder (CRD) will  almost always 
have problems with .....
  a. - Irregular Heartbeat
  b. - Bowel Movements
  c. - Motor skills
  d. - Sleeping
5. How many days passed between the surrender of Germany and  the surrender 
of Japan, ending WWII ?
  a. - 18 days
  b. - 68 days
  c. - 118 Days
  d. - 168 Days
6. Who Am I ??
I doubt many people know who I am. I mean, I was only a small  time criminal 
who was condemned in Tartarus to roll a boulder uphill and  continually watch 
it roll back down... Who am I ?
7. Four regulars can be seen propping up the bar in Moe's  Tavern on any 
given evening ; Homer, Barney, and the other two.... who are  the other two ?
(Hint; they work in Sector 2 at the Power  Plant...)
8. Name That Hitchcock Film !
(1956) 'A little knowledge can be a deadly thing!'  ...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The State Flag of Alaska was designed in 1927 by a Thirteen  Year-old boy.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Having drinks before leaving the house
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Cream Cheese Frosting
4. - d
5. - c
6. I am Sisyphus
7. Lenny and Carl
8. "The Man Who Knew Too Much"

TRUTH !!
John "Benny" Benson, was an Aleut (the indigenous people of  the Aleutian
Islands) who at the age of 13 designed the flag for the  Territory of Alaska
in 1927. His design, chosen from about 700 entries from  schoolchildren in
grades 7 to 12, featured the Big Dipper constellation (Ursa  Major) and the
North Star (Polaris) on a blue background. When Alaska became  a state in
1959 the flag became the state flag.


----------

